# What vax do you give young puppies.



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Simple question... do you get minimal vax to prevent over-vaccination or do you run the gamut...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DHPP at 8, 12, & 16 weeks, then done for life. - considering doing less-
Now I keep up on rabies, just because I'm a target for inspection with 6 big dogs. I do it to protect them from the law, not from Rabies. 
Bordetella is a joke, I don't ever do it.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

None but will soon start rabies because of legal changes. We too have alot of dogs and want to keep them protected from animal services - so come January unless I can get waivers I will have to give rabies.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

None ever of any kind for the last 5 years.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> DHPP at 8, 12, & 16 weeks, then done for life. - considering doing less-
> Now I keep up on rabies, just because I'm a target for inspection with 6 big dogs. I do it to protect them from the law, not from Rabies.
> Bordetella is a joke, I don't ever do it.


Pretty much the same here. I pull from animal control a lot and parvo is rampant in puppies from there. I also generally get a couple of rabies and stop after that too.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I got her 3 sets of the parvo ones and the rabies one...i think my vet did distemper as well.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't do any vaccinations- rabies isn't required here. I do not disagree with the DHPP shot in shelter puppies as they are in a high stress situation and their immune system isn't the best. I prefer to raise my dogs in a natural way- no chemicals, pesticides or processed foods. I also don't hide my dog away from the world until 16 weeks- from the moment I get the dog it's out with me most everywhere.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

About what Linsey does, and only Rabies to keep it legal.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I don't do any vaccinations- rabies isn't required here. I do not disagree with the DHPP shot in shelter puppies as they are in a high stress situation and their immune system isn't the best. I prefer to raise my dogs in a natural way- no chemicals, pesticides or processed foods. I also don't hide my dog away from the world until 16 weeks- from the moment I get the dog it's out with me most everywhere.


(Sorry to revive this thread) What steps do you take to protect your pups from Parvo?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Diet is the main thing... a crappy diet is the best way to get a bad immune system. I do know a breeder of schipperkes who since weaning to raw has never had dogs die of parvo.

A LOT of the parvo cases are contracted after the first vaccine since pumping an infant body full of viruses lowers the body's ability to fight infection.

Use discretion on where to bring young dogs and don't plonk them in a dog park at 7 weeks.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We of course feed our pups raw after weaning, and they do not get vaccinated. They go out with us everywhere and we slowly up their exposure to higher risk areas. We start by taking them on erradds with us, then maybe Home Depot, the better pet stores like Mud Bay, they go tot he lake with us and then we move on to Petco's and Pet Smarts as well as puppy classes. They also walk the neighborhood with us and play in the front yard. They are gently exposed to higher and higher levels of dog trafficked areas. They have done well on this protocol and can be in puppies classes by ten weeks - we usually do conformation as obedience starts in the home at about 5 weeks. The worst place to take a very young puppy would be a dog park or vetrinarian - too much exposure and higher probability of ill or diseased dogs. My oldest, totally non vaccinated dog is 5 and has done extremly well. I currently have a ten month old raw fed, no vaccinated girl and two 16 week old pups. Anyway, that's what works for us.

We haven't had parvo in over 15 years. When my dogs were routinely vaccinated along with puppies being vaccinated on schedule I lost two litters with current vaccinations to parvo!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> We haven't had parvo in over 15 years. When my dogs were routinely vaccinated along with puppies being vaccinated on schedule I lost two litters with current vaccinations to parvo!


Wow, that's impressive! Parvo is a big issue among a lot of the breeders I've talked to around here. Unfortunately most of them don't adhere to a more natural approach. Babies are pumped full of drugs and fed a lot of cheap crap. 

To be fair though, I've experienced much better dog owners since I moved to this city in June. Much more dog friendly. I was shocked when Minnie's training school didn't ask for bordatella.... just wanted proof of rabies. Most of the schools wanted it when I lived in Milwaukee....that particular vaccine is such a joke.

Since Minnie does participate in obedience classes and frequent the dog park, we unfortunately have to keep up with rabies. I think our school accepts titers which is awesome. I really do love this city.


----------

